
Ask HN: Can I Access the Contents of a contenteditable without JavaScript - rzach
I&#x27;m trying to write a browser-based editor but I don&#x27;t want to use JS in any way. In fact, I would prefer to use C - basically it will parse the input for syntax highlighting, etc. Basically I need to know, can I access the contents of a contenteditable div through an HTTP server?
======
Etheryte
Since contenteditable won't have a value similar to a standard form element
[1] it seems you will need Javascript. Either ways, Stack Overflow is a better
place to ask questions like this, not HN.

[1]
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/6247785/1470607](https://stackoverflow.com/a/6247785/1470607)

